# Best jumping saddle? Suggestions?



## Goosey (Oct 23, 2011)

Im looking to get rid of my all purpose that puts me in a chair seat and get a jumping saddle as that is my passion.
I will only be getting a second hand one, but have been looking at brands such as Bates Caprilli/momentum, Pessoa, Southern Stars 

Can anyone help point me in the right direction?


----------



## NaeNae87 (Feb 26, 2013)

Get a saddle fitter out to fit both you and your horse for a saddle. 

It sucks buying a saddle only to be told that it doesn't and will never fit your horse....


----------



## Goosey (Oct 23, 2011)

So get a saddle custom made? My mare is only young so is going to change shape a lot more and fill out more. It does suck, but you can always re sell the saddle  Ive found my mare needs a wider style saddle so thats why I was thinking of the Bates saddle


----------



## NaeNae87 (Feb 26, 2013)

Goosey said:


> So get a saddle custom made? My mare is only young so is going to change shape a lot more and fill out more. It does suck, but you can always re sell the saddle  Ive found my mare needs a wider style saddle so thats why I was thinking of the Bates saddle


No, that's not what I meant  I meant get the saddle fitter to find a saddle that is comfy for you and your mare. Why spend all that money if it doesn't work for one of you? 

Some people find Wintec jump saddles super comfy and they fit their horses well, some like bates elevations, but they won't fit the horse, a southern stars saddle may fit the horse amazingly but the rider my find it is super uncomfy.

Personally, I like the bates momentum, but it won't fit my horse properly, so when I buy a new saddle I am going to get an elevation. It fits both me (seat wise, good for my lower leg, comfy-etc) and my horse. 

We have an amazing fitter out here that doesn't actually sell saddles, she just fits them. She has a range of different makes, sizes and models that she can bring to your place and let's you try them out. She will tell you if a saddle you are thinking of getting will work for your horse or not too. Worth her weight in gold that one!! 

If your mare is young though, I would be leaning towards anything with a gullet system so it can be easily altered to accommodate her when she changes shape... And I love bates saddles 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

gullet systems are absolutely useless and no good for jumping. you can change the width of the tree sort of, but that doesnt mean you can make it fit your horse. those systems put more pressure behind the shoulder when jumping. i would never ever jump a horse in one. get a real saddle that fits. 

how old is your horse ? i would definitely have a fitter out. they know lots of saddles, if you give them a few brand names they will be able to help you pick one that will fit your horse.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

gypsygirl said:


> gullet systems are absolutely useless and no good for jumping. you can change the width of the tree sort of, but that doesnt mean you can make it fit your horse. those systems put more pressure behind the shoulder when jumping. i would never ever jump a horse in one. get a real saddle that fits.
> 
> how old is your horse ? i would definitely have a fitter out. they know lots of saddles, if you give them a few brand names they will be able to help you pick one that will fit your horse.


When the changeable gullets first came out, this was true. However not so true anymore with a lot of makers. Thorowgood is great for the changeable gullets, as are Collegiate and even HDR. 

I have done more then my fair share of research on them lately as I have a horse that is hard to fit. I have talked with saddle fitters, chiros and my coach. I am a freak when it comes to saddle fit. 

I am not a huge fan of Wintec as I find that they tend to not fit in the shoulder very well(which is what gypsygirl said), which means Bates falls in by default as they have the exact same system. I asked about Bates on here a few weeks ago and kept getting told they tip the rider. I looked into it more and it seems to be a common complaint and many find they don't fit the horse well everywhere else.


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

I have the collegiate with the gullet system- it helps that the saddle itself fits his back well, the gullet system is helpful when he gets fatter in the winter and leaner / muscular in the summer :lol:

On that note, I say NO NO to Wintecs. I found that it put me in a horrible position, was super uncomfortable and every serious fall I've taken, I took out of my old Wintec. They're great for cross rails, but you start jumping bigger and they're just so darn slippery and stiff. 

I tried a Bates before my Collegiate, the seat was nice and comfy, I loved it- but I ended up buying the Collegiate instead, it fit nicely and just looked nicer in my opinion.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

alexischristina said:


> I have the collegiate with the gullet system- it helps that the saddle itself fits his back well, the gullet system is helpful when he gets fatter in the winter and leaner / muscular in the summer :lol:
> 
> On that note, I say NO NO to Wintecs. I found that it put me in a horrible position, was super uncomfortable and every serious fall I've taken, I took out of my old Wintec. They're great for cross rails, but you start jumping bigger and they're just so darn slippery and stiff.
> 
> *I tried a Bates before my Collegiate, the seat was nice and comfy, I loved it-* but I ended up buying the Collegiate instead, it fit nicely and just looked nicer in my opinion.


You do know that Wintec is Bates, only difference is one is synthetic :wink:


----------



## minstrel (Mar 20, 2012)

Just to pipe in, there is a changeable alternative to easy-change gullets - a lot of saddle makers now use a mouldable tree, that can be easily adjusted by your local saddler in addition to re-flocking when saddle fit changes. Not so ideal for a young horse with dramatic fit changes, but for yearly weight loss/gain this works well. Is dependent on your saddler being good though.

I will say I love the Thorowgoods - very comfy and put you in a good position, let you sit in well, and they have changeable gullets if that's what you want. My Saddle Company event saddle has a similar fit style to a Thorowgood, just with the mouldable tree instead of gullet change (and being leather), and I love it.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

The new T8 is leather and you can change the flocking as well as the gullet. Its a beautiful saddle. I actually almost bought one because I loved it. But I ended up going with the HDR Fletcher.


----------



## minstrel (Mar 20, 2012)

NBEventer said:


> The new T8 is leather and you can change the flocking as well as the gullet. Its a beautiful saddle. I actually almost bought one because I loved it. But I ended up going with the HDR Fletcher.


I know you can re-flock the Thorowgoods - hell, you can re-flock a Wintec if you want to make it a bit comfier  I was just meaning the mouldable tree v changeable gullet thing. However, yes, LOVE the Thorowgoods, and very interested to hear them doing leather ones now... may keep an eye on what dressage saddles they bring out in the next wee while...


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

New T8 Dressage The NEW Thorowgood T8 High Wither Dressage Saddle


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I have that dressage saddle. It is sooooo comfy.


----------



## Goosey (Oct 23, 2011)

I have heard of the new system where they can change the shape with heat- sounds nifty! 
I have heard so many pros and cons for Bates, opinions seem to vary enormously on them. Kinda makes me want to steer clear of them :lol: 
Also have heard Pessoa's tend to throw your position out of whack too??


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

NBEventer said:


> You do know that Wintec is Bates, only difference is one is synthetic :wink:


Yes I'm aware. The seat still had more padding than my Collegiate...


----------



## horsea (Dec 28, 2009)

Heck, I'll just throw it out there but I'm in love with Toulouse saddles. They fit both of my wide , WIDE horses well and its a dream to jump in. I rode in the Premia model. You stick to the seat more because its all calfskin but it just makes me feel a lot more secure over fences, expecially since I've been doing XC. And its like sitting in my favorite couch its so comfy lol


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

horsea said:


> Heck, I'll just throw it out there but I'm in love with Toulouse saddles. They fit both of my wide , WIDE horses well and its a dream to jump in. I rode in the Premia model. You stick to the seat more because its all calfskin but it just makes me feel a lot more secure over fences, expecially since I've been doing XC. And its like sitting in my favorite couch its so comfy lol


I actually seriously considered a Toulouse... but i've been reading a lot of reviews lately that say their quality isn't what it used to be in terms of stitching coming out etc... I still want one, but I would want to see it before buying, not just going online.


----------



## horsea (Dec 28, 2009)

NBEventer said:


> I actually seriously considered a Toulouse... but i've been reading a lot of reviews lately that say their quality isn't what it used to be in terms of stitching coming out etc... I still want one, but I would want to see it before buying, not just going online.


I think they're amazing! I tested a bunch of saddles and I thought it was the best. I sat in and felt everthing from bates, to Pessoa but the Toulouse was by far my favorite. I honestly like it way better than any of the Pessoas, which used to be my favorite.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

A woman at my barn has a Toulouse for her TB and she loves it. It looks like it has very nice balance.


----------



## Goosey (Oct 23, 2011)

Never heard of Toulouse, I dont think we have them here in Australia. Has anyone got any opinions on Southern Stars jumping saddles?


----------



## Llamallover86 (Jan 21, 2013)

I just got a Courbette Aristokrat jumping saddle (not the all purpose one) and love it. I had made the switch from an all purpose and it only took one ride to get used to this saddle. I got it used at an incredible price. I don't think it was ridden in 6 times. It keeps me really secure and I really like it. The only two complaints I have is that there is little to no information on them on the Internet ( I also had never seen one before) and that it is black. Nothing wrong with that except I wouldn't really be able to do any hunters with it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

MyBoyPuck said:


> A woman at my barn has a Toulouse for her TB and she loves it. It looks like it has very nice balance.


Update on this!!! The M Toulouse does not fit this horse. Caused severe issues in the cantle area. She is shopping for a new saddle. I recently heard a saddle fitter saying Toulouse's just don't fit TBs, period.


----------

